# Side effects from raw feeding



## Bubbie (Jun 12, 2011)

Cooper (9 months) has never been one to stick with the usual kibble feeding - he would devour a type of food initially and then when it became his usual food he would often not eat for days. 

So, after extensive research into the pros and cons of the raw feeding diet, I took the plunge and ordered from a fantastic supplier called "Honey's".

Since he started on the food approximately a week and a half ago) he has enjoyed every meal time, however, I am unsure on some of the side effects.

My main concern is he seems to have mucus covering almost every poo that he has? Is this common during the switchover stage and him detoxing or should I begin to be concerned?

The only other thing is his breath isn't as sweet smelling as it used to be but I can't find any other possible reason behind it... could this be the detox phase as well?

It would be great to have any feedback from the other cockapoos being fed raw.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I think mucus covering his poos are not uncommon. Barney sometimes has this but it doesn't concern me.

Not sure about the breath thing as haven't experienced this. (Apart from when I feed raw fish - stinky fish breath!)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It can take upto 3 weeks for a dogs digestive system to settle, however I would say that you may need to up the bone content in his meals, or add some egg shells into his meals. I keeps all the shells from any eggs that are used and grind them up and just add a teaspoon into each meal. 


Again the breath thing can be down to bones, a raw diet is a wet food, so you need to give them bones to crunch on to clean their teeth, or use a teeth cleaner or other chews to help to keep teeth clean.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've seen Honeys page but have no experience of their food... Does it contain bone ?? Are Coopers poos firmer than they were , I presume so and therefore I think the mucus is his anal gland being natural released..
Like Chris I've never noticed the breath thing, apart from stinky fish...I don't even tend yo notice tripe x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed and I have noticed they never have stinky breath not even after tripe. Pizzles are the only thing that they have that make their breath a bit pongy. I have heard Honeys is very good. Do you feed raw chicken wings, mine have them every day for their tea.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I had a quote from honeys and it looks fab but out of my price range sadly.

Tess: I've had to find another supplier and stocks are rapidly depleting - the next delivery of food is not until the 30th. My butcher very kindly gave me a bag of chicken carcasses with wings on for 50p though so barney is going to be a bit chickened out by the end of the month.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris try local butchers for meat scraps, they may have heart and lungs too. Not sure if The Sunderland Tripe Factory comes as far as you could be worth trying them 40p for 1lb blocks of green tripe, minced very meaty chicken carcass or beef with offal. No minimum order and free delivery.x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Karen, I've just had a look at their Facebook page and it looks VERY reasonable. It doesn't look as if they deliver to the midlands though, they quoted £40 (courier) for delivery to someone in Shropshire which is north of me.

My usual butcher sells organ meat but it's not particularly cheap. I've got some beef heart (he cut me about a third of it) which was £1.00. (I just put a bit of this in as part of a meal). The kidneys were too expensive and I bought liver from the reduced section at the supermarket. Lung I didn't ask about. I think I need to do a trawl of the other butchers in the town to see what they offer. Thanks for the advice btw.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tesco and Morrisons sell heart. I think the butchers have to pay to have their scrap including the offal disposed of so you'd think they'd sell it at a reasonable price. Is there s farm shop nearby ? Shame there aren't a few people locally who could share an order... I got 45 x1lb blocks of food and a bag of carcasses for £20. x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

The butcher I mentioned also has their own abbatoir on site and yes, he told me they have to get rid of their waste on a daily basis by law. I joined the MVM delivery co-ordination group on Facebook but have not had one single reply to share an order for the next midlands run. It means delivery is almost £9.00 which whacks the cost up somewhat. 

We've got a Morrisons locally so I'll mosy over there tomorrow to see what they've got. I've just been trawling the internet for suppliers of green tripe and abbatoirs in the midlands but not come across anything like the Sunderland tripe supplier (yet).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can get DAF and MVM from people who act as middle men, so you can get a range of flavours without having to buy as much or pay the transport cost . If I see anything I'll let you know.x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you near Landywoods can you pick up from there without delivery charge ??


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks. I originally got my MVM delivered by a stockist I leek but she decided I was too far away to make it worth her while. I came across raw2paw and although they are based in Weston, they will deliver up here so I can't complain at the £9.00 delivery charge. I haven't come across any other middle men so please do pm me if you hear of anyone else.

I'm just surprised at the lack of interest in raw feeding in the midlands. I must admit, if I do mention he is raw fed, The first reaction is shock and the second disapproval.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Very close to landywood a but they have a minimum order and I seem to remember you have to have blocks of 20 450gs. I don't have the freezer space for that as I prefer to give him some variety.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I've ordered from them and had it delivered I just wondered if living nearer if they had a shop..... Have you tried these...

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.poshpaws-leek.co.uk/&h=MAQFK9i_F&s=1


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

This was the lady who I started off with but now said I am too far away. She doesn't have anyone else to deliver to in my area so the round trip is not worth her while.

However, I did email landywoods last night and I can collect from them and there is no minimum order for collection! Success. I don't know whether they have a shop or I pre-order as there was no detail in the email so awaiting more info from them. Were you happy with the quality?

Sorry to hijack your thread bubbie - I hope the raw feeding is going ok. It's worth it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I loved the tripe I ordered that much I've still got some left but like you said it ends up expensive with delivery...I did get other stuff I only didn't re order cos of over heads. I got my Green Arc suppliment from them. Great if it's near go for it x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I get my tripe from a local kennels. They are very happy to sell me a box every two months. So it might be worth asking around.


----------



## Bubbie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the replies and don't worry at all about the hijacking - happy for anyone to get help at the same time!!

So honeys does mix bone into their foods. I can't recall the exact makeup but there is a formula that they use. His poos do vary in consistency (nice!)... On the whole they have been significantly harder but occasionally with mucus, then other times softer like when on kibble and then there have been very soft moments.

I'm trying to find the balance between there being an issue and also the transition across to the new food.

I hadn't wanted to throw in too many changes for him so haven't tried him on the chicken wings yet... He's been having the mix that honeys puts together and the occasional chew on a beef marrow bone as he had those before switching to raw. Those who do feed the chicken wings I'm presuming haven't had any issues at all? A friend of mine who is a vet nurse has told me of numerous stories of pooches being brought in with issues from uncooked chicken bones so I have also been tentative due to that.

It would be great to hear other experiences of them as I really do want to pick up the courage to try him with them.

I do try to brush coopers teeth every day and he used to have such sweet smelling breath but since the switch it's quite fishy but I can't find anything fish based that he's had.

Thanks so much for the heads up that it can take 3 weeks to transition... I guess I just need to keep at it and hope the little man levels out!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lots of us feed raw chicken wings with no issues but it really is up to you to make the decision.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine have all had chicken wings from being small pups, they have all brought up small pieces of bone and have all had times when they've had difficulty passing faeces but only a few occasionally. I'm an avid raw feeder but I am a wus where the chicken wings are concerned and they get them for tea every night, I hold them at the tip with kitchen roll whilst they eat them, Mable is a really quick eater and I still think she'd almost swallow one if I just gave it her. If I know how they eaten them then I can sleep at night without worrying....it's for my own peace of mind. They don't try to pull them from me they know that's how they are fed. Good luck if you try x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That's so funny Karen mine would never eat wings if I was holding on to them! They would walk off in a huff! Yes mine occasionally eat their wings too fast so they are very good at just bringing them up and starting again! This is quite normal to them, fortunately it's only occasionally and hopefully not in front of non dog owning guests!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Tess it's just the way they've always had them Wilf will often bring a puzzle, hoof etc for me to hold while he naws on it xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol Tess it's just the way they've always had them Wilf will often bring a puzzle, hoof etc for me to hold while he naws on it xx


That's cute behaviour from wilf x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I get my chicken wings from sainsbury's basics range and always freeze them first - something to do with killing the bacteria. Also, because he used to eat so fast, having them frozen ensures he eats a bit slower. He was sick twice after eating chicken carcass and I didn't know if it was coincidence, he had eaten something on a walk or the chicken was off. You never know. I cut the next chicken carcass into two and he had it over two meals so maybe he was just having too much. Some of it is just trial and error. Barney's poos do vary and they are very crumbly after the chicken wings and soft after something like tripe - that 's normal, and as I said, sometimes do have mucus in them. I've done lots of research on the internet but there are so many conflicting views, I would rather trust my instinct.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wondered if Coopers breath has improved?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ours are not raw fed, but all have the occasional chicken wing treat, or as an alternative for one of their meals (about once a fortnight,) and we've not had any problems either. 

On the subject of pongy breath, I know coconut oil has been recommended previously for the general all-round benefits, one of which is that it improves/gets rid of bad breath.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Might be worth trying some local kennels. It's where I get my tripe from.


----------



## Bubbie (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi muttley Brody 

So sorry for the delay - the aged old reading it whilst doing something else and then time running away from me kicked in unfortunately.

Coopers breath is SO much better thank you. He has the odd day of a strange smell but i think that's more morning breath or if he's been eating something in particular... The rest of the time it smells good.

He does still have anal gland issues but we are currently working through with a nutritionist to try and work out whether he has an allergy to food which is causing it. Hopefully it will start being much less frequent that he will be needing them expressed.

Thanks so much again for the follow up question - really does mean a lot


----------

